# Rainshadow Blanks???



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience with these blanks? I'm wanting to build a speck/red popping rod. I've been told that Waterloo and Laguna are using these blanks in their rods, but I've never held a rod from either of those companies (sucks being a saltwater guy in Dallas).


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I've built on a few Rainshadows w/ no problems. I don't know if Waterloo or Laguna are using their blanks. Laguna used to use Shikari before it went away. If you want to shake some popping blanks here in Dallas, I live in Allen, and have several different brands/models that might help you decide better than a catalog. shoot me a pm.
Jerry


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Haven't built on a "popping" blank from them but I have built several other types and IMHO you can't go wrong with any Rainshadow/Forecast blank.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

I am a Rainshadow dealer, so I am a little bias. If you have any questions feel free to call me at 979-864-9356.

I have a complete rod building kits that include blank, handles, for grips guides and tip tops.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I've only built one rod w/Rainshadow and I have to agree with builders everywhere when they say it's an excellent blank. And the fact that they won't break the budget only sweetens the deal. They've got great guides too...... chunkn' charlie could probably weigh in on this a little better, but the IP843 or 844 are a good choice for this type rod, maybe the 843 if it's a spinning rod. If you plan on more than just an occasional oversized red or bulldog jackfish, maybe the 845. ....Rainshadow is pretty good stuff.


----------



## delrod (Sep 13, 2005)

just built a rx7 ip 963f. looooove it. its long but i built it to throw maulers with a spinning reel and it will flat launch them. have a musky blank(imu 873 also rx7) for kings and love it too. have built on loomis and lami and like both of them but if what i'm looking for isn't on clearance somewhere then i go rainshadow everytime and never look back. that's not to imply i like them less. i troll the bargains first and if i have to pay full price , the rainshadows are usually cheaper. i consider all three brands equally fishable. by the way i feel your pain, ft. worth.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Goags said:


> If you want to shake some popping blanks here in Dallas, I live in Allen, and have several different brands/models that might help you decide better than a catalog. shoot me a pm.
> Jerry


I work up that way alot...I'll definately take you up on that. Thanks.



delrod said:


> just built a rx7 ip 963f. looooove it. its long but i built it to throw maulers with a spinning reel and it will flat launch them. have a musky blank(imu 873 also rx7) for kings and love it too. have built on loomis and lami and like both of them but if what i'm looking for isn't on clearance somewhere then i go rainshadow everytime and never look back. that's not to imply i like them less. i troll the bargains first and if i have to pay full price , the rainshadows are usually cheaper. i consider all three brands equally fishable. by the way i feel your pain, ft. worth.


That's funny, I have a muskie blank from Lami that should arrive tomorrow for a Saltist 30T that will be for jigging and live bait to tuna and tarpon etc... I do the same thing, search for a deal and then these Rainshadows were presented to me and the price is pretty tough to argue with...especially with all these great reviews.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Like Ray I am a bit clueless on a popping blank since I have never dont that type specifically but I can speak to the overall quality of that line of blanks. I have recentely started building them and they are some of the straightest and most should blanks I have every worked on. So far I am batting a thousand with happiness in their stuff and have basically switched to their stuff for all the rods I build for my charities. I am fortunate that I can go to acidrod.com in person and see and feel the blanks and they have had everything I could want or hope for.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I have built on three of those blanks so far and really like them. If I didn't get a good deal locally on blanks I would use them exclusively.


----------



## delrod (Sep 13, 2005)

a saltist? are you kidding me? just kidding, i'm partial to my herd of toriums. that wouldn't happen to be a lami from the 60 % off at mudhole would it? i've got the big one(821 xh) sitting in the corner waiting for me to catch up on everything else. i guess you got your answer on the rainshadows though, they rock. as an aside, when you build that lami. check out the alps guides, they are perfect for that application.


----------

